# Roof Rack for Golf MKIV opinions?



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Just bought a 2001 golf. My bike doesnt fit my current truck/hatchback mount rack and I am selling my truck. 

I am looking for opinions on what rack and bike rack attachments to go for. 

I would prefer one that I don't have to take the wheel off.

Thanks,

Moe


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

i've had several v-dubs and generally use the factory votex rack with thule sidearms. currently have this setup on my b5.5 tdi.

you can generally find them used for a decent price, but there's a new one on fleabay: linky 










thule sidearm:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Great info. Thanks man! My dad has a rack for his jetta that he doesnt use anymore. Might throw that on and get some of those bike racks.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I got the VW OEM racks and I am picking up the Sidearms on Tuesday. $200 for 2 of them. Anything I should look for? parts that brake easily? 

Anything I need to know about installation?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

i have had the sum total of absolutely ZERO problems with either my OEM rack or the sidearms in the almost 10 years i've been using them on various vehicles. 

how about pics of the finished product?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)




----------

